# deal of a life time



## backhoelover (Jan 3, 2016)

just got this for a 100.00 has never been used


----------



## CR888 (Jan 3, 2016)

Dang you have some nice small engine tools!! No comprimises, just the best.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 3, 2016)

Briggs valve seat cutter kit ?


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Jan 4, 2016)

ray benson said:


> Briggs valve seat cutter kit ?



Ah ha. Now I see...

Well done Ray

That's a deal for folks that use 'em..

Also, for example, why I let the bike shop do my reaming and facing (head tubes and bottom brackets when I build up a new frame, for instance -- those bike tools seem more expensive than small engine tools:
Cringe:
http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-...antID=126118&gclid=CKba6ZjlkMoCFYIcHwod1ZUJWA

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...gclid=COG4y8XokMoCFcGRHwode0kHew&gclsrc=aw.ds

)


----------



## ray benson (Jan 4, 2016)

PhilMcWoody said:


> Ah ha. Now I see...
> 
> Well done Ray
> 
> ...


Ouch . The tool kits cost as much as I paid for my bike in the late 90's. A new bike has been on my wish list the last few years.


----------

